# Blackpool RSPCA Dog Show Classes List



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

For all you North West people that were/ are planning to come to the dog show in the title, i went and got a form today. 

Classes are £2 a time (which is double last years price ) 

Its on the 21st August @ Cropper Road gardern centre (which is just off the motorway)

Here is the list:

1A Puppy (6 - 12months)
1B Veteran (7+ years)
2A Childrens handling 6 - 10 yrs
2B Childrens handling 11 - 16 yrs
3A Most handsome dog
3B Most handsome bitch
4A Long view re-homed dog
4B Long view re-homed bitch
5A Best fancy dress
6 Mismatched pair (dogs)
7 Saddest eyes
8 Weight watcher of the year (before photo needed)
9 Best condition
10 Waggiest tail
11 Dog judges would most like to take home
12 Best sausage catcher
13 RSPCA Dog of the year
14 Best in show (winners of all the classes)


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to this with my friend. I'm glad you have said whereabouts it is coz I've tried looking it up on google maps and it wasn't bringing anything up. Stan won't be a veteran until the following Wednesday so he just misses out on that class


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I noticed on the RSPCA's website that it starts at 11am. Does that mean registration at 11am or is registration prior to that and Judging at 11am. Their website doesn't really make it very clear.


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

leafy said:


> I noticed on the RSPCA's website that it starts at 11am. Does that mean registration at 11am or is registration prior to that and Judging at 11am. Their website doesn't really make it very clear.


Just checked the form it says registration at 10am then show starts at 11am. This has happened before where they havent been clear and the show ends up starting late


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've put it in my sat nav and I'll be there. Its supposed to be 19 degrees and sunny.:smile5:


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

leafy said:


> I've put it in my sat nav and I'll be there. Its supposed to be 19 degrees and sunny.:smile5:


lol we will see Blackpool weather is usually well crap 

Well just incase your sat nav fails you go right to the end of the M55 and follow it round to the left, next roundabout you go straight over (2nd exit Careful down this road its so bumpy) Keep going down it and u will pass ramp city on your right and next one along will be the garden center where its being held) if you get to a roundabout at the end of that road youve gone too far. 
Thats one way to get to it or the sat nav might bring you off the junction before the end of the M55


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

We had a great day today. Stan got joint 2nd for Best Condition, 3rd for Fancy Dress and 4th for Mismatched Pair. At least the rain held off too.


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

leafy said:


> We had a great day today. Stan got joint 2nd for Best Condition, 3rd for Fancy Dress and 4th for Mismatched Pair. At least the rain held off too.


Well Done you two  Wow and you were stood right next to me in fancy dress cause we got second. Sorry would of said hi if i knew a face to the user name lol


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

ShakeyJakey said:


> Well Done you two  Wow and you were stood right next to me in fancy dress cause we got second. Sorry would of said hi if i knew a face to the user name lol


Aw shame, well done to you, I bet you were freezing


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

lol frezzing wasnt the word but thankyou


----------

